# New workbench ideas welcome



## bramers (27 Jan 2007)

hello all (been a while)









I have (how shall I put this) persuaded! my teacher (at college) to allow me to build a workbench for my final piece. if needed I have one and a half years to build a complex project. I was going to build a grandfather clock with all wooden parts but I can do that at home.

at college all expenses paid  so I was thinking A black walnut and beech for a top and then maple for doors ect.

the reason for this post ( not only just to make you a little jealous) is to get some more ideas. I have thought of pull out slides and a top that comes from top draw and slides in dovetail and a locking top that has all your favourite tools on and little pots that are on a gyroscope.

but what else???

sorry for the drawing it went funny for some reason.

bramers


----------



## Paul Chapman (27 Jan 2007)

Hi Bramers,

My honest opinion is that I don't like your design. I think that all the features you have built in, while useful for storage, will get in the way when you come to use it for its primary purpose as a bench. If you want storage, build storage. If you want a bench, build a bench.

I don't know whether you have access to a copy of The Workbench Book by Scott Landis. If you have and you want to build a bench that will be a superb bench, and a bit of an exhibition piece, there is one featured on pages 90 to 93. It was built by a cabinet maker from Seattle, Harold Foss. His bench has always struck me as possibly the ultimate bench.

Cheers :wink: 

Paul


----------



## engineer one (28 Jan 2007)

my only thought is can you drive a forklift to get it home???? :twisted: :roll: 

or are you going to make it come apart :lol: 

lots of storage, but not much bench i think too :-k 
paul :wink:


----------



## Alf (28 Jan 2007)

Ah, I'm getting a hint of _de ja vu_ all over again. 



 

 



(And lot 728 here)

There's plenty of historical precedence for such a bench, and it'd certainly draw the eye. Heck, if you don't make it now, when will you? Go for it. Just off the top of my head, how about a built in light in the top?

Cheers, Alf


----------



## Chris Knight (28 Jan 2007)

Bramers,
I think it would make a fine and very useful bench. There is no shortage of precedent as Alf mentions.

Personally like the idea of having all my essential tools (bench included) to hand and ready for "easy" transport - maybe an important thing when you are starting out, even if you will need a forklift to move it.

I would not go for a fancy outside though. Benches have to take a lot of punishment and especially one that might be moved around a lot. Personally I would use oak or another tough hardwood for all exterior woodwork and confine the fancy stuff to the interior - perhaps some inlay under the top etc.
I would also make sure that doors and drawers could be covered by lockable panels (either part of the bench (tambour perhaps?) or ones that can be affixed for a move.


----------



## woodbloke (28 Jan 2007)

I agree with Paul here, I don't particularly like that style of bench. More than cupboards with fancy panels it needs to be *rock* solid, will not 'rack' when you plane on it and needs to have the thickest, most solid top that you can get away with - rob


----------



## bramers (28 Jan 2007)

thanks for your thoughts,

as for that other bench, i have never seen that before (and wish i had).

the extention to the top, i think is ideal for myself. clearly not for others though. my shop is very limited on space and to have that amount of space always in use seems a waste.

i understand that for those with a bigger shop it does'nt seem a great deal of space saving but it all helps.

the workbench book; i have got a copy and it has some great peices in it.

the trouble i am having is that this project has to be a peice of furniture so i am trying to build a cabinet with a workbench included, this is why i cannot build a traditional cabinet makers bench. it has to tick the right boxes.

i am not going to come across an opertunity like this again so must make the most of it

thanks


----------



## SON (28 Jan 2007)

Hi Bramers,

You might like to consider holes for bench dogs in the top (and the clearance you would need underneath for them). I find that a holdfast is also useful, but this also requires clearance under the top.
Also, a tail-vice of some sort can be very useful.
When planing a long board (held in the front vice) some support for the other end is almost essential. Some benches do this with pegs on the front. 
Although the thickness of the top overall is often moderate- rarely more than 60mm, having a deep section at the front - 100mm, is commonplace (I guess in particular because it supports chopping mortices).

Simon


----------



## bramers (29 Jan 2007)

i am hopeing to try and keep the theme going with this tool cabinet i have just completed.






it may be nice to keep the plane theme going.


----------

